# Presonus Eris E5 vs KRK Rokit 5 (Sounds samples)



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, I share with you 2 videos with samples sounds between these monitors audio speakers Presonus Eris E5 vs KRK Rokit 5 G3.

Thanks !, What dou you think about them?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd avoid KRK monitors like the plague if you are using them for recording audio. They are muffled and bass-heavy compared to JBL and Yamaha. Not sure what you are going to use them for but I'd go with the JBL, Yorkville or Yamaha 5" studio monitor for actual audio recording. 

I have heard that many EDM type guys like the KRKs due to the hyped bass.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Weren't there a bunch of responses to this thread identifying why comparisons like these fall well short of their intended goal? What happened to those?

Nothing against the OP. I'm sure good intentions are there. But there are an overwhelming number of reasons why comparisons like these do not provide any meaningful information for anyone considering purchasing a set of studio monitors. Quality and consistency of testing aside, there are many other important factors at play that would not be addressed.


----------

